# Blow



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I've got that ad in my bathroom.

Along with

"Drink Ovaltine and wake up gay in the morning"

And

"5 am felling punk, 9 am full of spunk" - for laxatives I think.

And many other gems.


----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)

Kell said:


> I've got that ad in my bathroom.
> 
> Along with
> 
> ...


Wow, can you post a pic of your bathroom please?


----------



## X-UFO (Jun 9, 2003)




----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)

[smiley=sunny.gif]


----------

